# Patio Cover and vinyl siding?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

"It is the most difficult siding to work with"
Is he kidding? This is a building 101 job if he knew what he was doing.
No way to give an exact way to do it because we do not know how you plan on building this thing, no picture of the house.
It would be done about the same way as any deck ledger is flashed.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

r_halleman said:


> I am building a patio cover, and attaching it to the back of my two story house. I have vinyl siding on the house now and I know I need to cut it away to install the ledger for everything run off of. My dad is coming up from California he is a construction foreman down there, but does not do any work with vinyl siding so the challenge for me is how to water proof it afterwords.
> 
> I received a quote from a builder here in Oregon that was extremely high, and in the quote this is what the builder said "We will have to remove the vinyl siding from the area where we will attach a ledger board to the house. Unfortunately, it is the most difficult siding to work with except for possibly aluminum siding. We must cut the vinyl siding out of the way, install a J channel like is around your existing doors and windows and flash the new roof."
> 
> I can't seem to find how to do this anywhere, the lumber yard I bought the wood from did not deal with vinyl siding so they weren't any help. Does anyone have any tips or a resource that can be used to solve issue of water running behind the siding once we cut into and attach the ledger? Thanks for any tips in advance.


The guy that bid your job is correct but it's not a big deal. Regardless of the siding material the basics are the same. Wait for pop's to show up and if there are any questions post some pictures and ask your questions here.





joecaption said:


> "It is the most difficult siding to work with"
> Is he kidding?


Hey Joe, believe it or not there are still places around (The West Coast) that aren't covered in plastic yet. Some of the best craftsmen/builders I know still look at VS as some foreign substance that doesn't belong on this planet and are afraid to touch it like they may get infected with something.


----------



## BleachCola (Dec 29, 2007)

Take all the siding off , do the flashing correctly (search on here) trim removed siding n put back on with new j channels were needed


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

"Hey Joe, believe it or not there are still places around (The West Coast) that aren't covered in plastic yet. Some of the best craftsmen/builders I know still look at VS as some foreign substance that doesn't belong on this planet and are afraid to touch it like they may get infected with something."

Imagine what the old wooden boat builders thought when someone held up a sheet of fiberglass and said this is the future of boat building.


----------



## Jason34 (Aug 15, 2010)

Removing vinyl siding is easy. You dont even need to remove all of it. They made tools where you can remove a section. Not sure what its called though but its got like a claw on the end and you slip it up under the seam and lift up and it unhooks the seam.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's called a Side Swiper.
http://malcoproducts.com/product/roofing-siding-gutter/siding-vinyl/siding-tools-vinyl/sideswiper-ii

Half the time I can not find mine so I just use a flat bar in the middle of the panel to pop it off.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah, all I use is my blue "wonder bar" and pop it off. I dont get the "Difficult to work with" at all. You are going to need a base flashing that goes under your building wrap or felt it should come down and hook to a continuous retainer cleat on your roof. You did not specify what type of roof you intend or its slope. If you use a J, it must have weeps. and you need to get creative on the corners, making sure everything is shedding.


----------

